# Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€



## turbosnake (31. März 2011)

*Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Moin, 
suche einen neuen Monitor mit mind. 24", er sollte mind. 1 HDMI und ein DVI Anschluss haben der Samsung BX2450 hat ja leider nur ein VGA-Anschluss.
Graka ist eine HD6950


----------



## DrSin (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Mit 23" könntest du dich nicht anfreunden?


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Nicht so ganz da ich aktuell 22" habe.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Beim Lieferumfang von deinem genannten Monitor ist ein Adapter von VGA auf Dvi vorhanden


----------



## DrSin (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

ok , weil ich bin von 22" 16:10 auf 23" 16:9 LED umgestigen, und das reicht eigentlich


----------



## turbosnake (31. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Ich habe keine Lust Adapter zu verwenden. 23.6" würden auch ausreichen.


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Hat keiner eine anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Own3r (2. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Ich kann dir noch den Samsung XL2370 vorschlagen. Ist zwar ein 23" aber er hat DVI und HDMI


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Gibt es auch einen Vorschlag der nicht von Samsung ist?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Also da gäbs von Samsung noch den...
Oder von BenQ: BenQ G2420HDBL, 24" (9H.L3XLB.QBE) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Könnte auch auf DVI-Anschluss verzichten bräuchte dann aber mind 2 besser 3 mal HDMI. Schön wäre es wenn   mind. einem HDMI kabel da bei ist!
@ DrSin welchen Monitor hast du?


----------



## motsch_ (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Nimm den Samsung P2450H!

Ist der beste in Preis/Leistung!! Hab ihn selber und kann nur prahlen!


----------



## Softy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Hi,

der Samsung BX2450 hat doch 2x HDMI.

Und es gibt auch DVI auf HDMI-Kabel: Diverse HDMI/DVI Kabel 1m


----------



## -Life- (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Dell U2311H oder LG IPS236V .

Mfg


----------



## alm0st (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*



Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> der Samsung BX2450 hat doch 2x HDMI.
> 
> Und es gibt auch DVI auf HDMI-Kabel: Diverse HDMI/DVI Kabel 1m


 
Hab ihn selber und kann ihn wärmstens empfehlen. Der beste Monitor den ich je hatte


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Ein  Problem wäre halt, dass dann nur ein Anschluss frei bleibt! Einmal PS3 und einmal PC, kommt noch was dazu muss ich den PC über VGA anschliessen (Adapter). Merkt man ein Unterschied zwischen DVI und VGA?
Welche Größe? Bei Amazon stehen 2: für 24": 1. 60.9cm für 210.89€ 2.61 cm für 204.90€
Was ist mit diesem: Samsung 2494HM?


----------



## Own3r (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Einen Unterschied gibt es jetzt nicht wirklich zwischen VGA und DVI, jedoch ist bei DVI eine automatische Bildkalibrierung vorhanden und das Signal wird digital übertragen und ist so weniger Störungsanfälliger.

Mit den zwei Größen meinst du wahrscheinlich einen Monitor, der noch ein "L" am Ende hat. Ich würde den Monitor ohne "L" am Ende nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Danke.
Und warum? Hat der L Nachteile?


----------



## Painkiller (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Der L ist ein bisschen kleiner.


----------



## turbosnake (6. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Total verwirrend! Bei dem L steht als Auswahl 61cm ,oben steht aber 59,94cm. Beim normalen passt alles!


----------



## turbosnake (9. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Moin,
habe ich noch nicht entschieden, habe noch eine Frage wie sich dieser Monitore fürs spielen eignent BenQ EW2430?


----------



## Painkiller (11. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Von der technischen Seite her ist er ok. Aber es gibt keine Testberichte welche Figur er in Spielen macht.


----------



## turbosnake (18. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Niemand anders Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## Painkiller (19. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Niemand anders Erfahrungen damit?


 
Das einzige was dir dann übrig bleibt, ist ausprobieren. Du hast ja ein Rückgaberecht. 

Oder aber die kaufst dir einen Monitor mit dem die User hier schon Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Lohnt sich eigentlich ein Displayport am Monitor?


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Hä,
warum kann ich die Auflösung nicht auf 1.920x1.200 stellen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Vom welchen Monitor redest du jetzt? Und welche Grafikkarte hast du? Und mit welchen Kabel ist der Monitor an die Graka angeschlossen?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Monitor ist der  BenQ EW2430 angeschlossen über DVI und die Graka ist eine PowerColor HD6950 PCS++ mit 2GB!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Dann ist alles OK, denn der Monitor kann nicht 1920x1200 darstellen, da fehlen 120 Pixel-Reihen!


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Ah ok!
Und warum ist das so?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ah ok!
> Und warum ist das so?


 
Weil der nur 1920x 1080 kann!
Das nennt man Full HD, ist gut fürs Marketing und für Filme!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Das hat nix mit Marketing zu tun! Das ist halt der am verbreitestende Standard. Da die Konsolen und der TV er unterstützen der 16:10 Standard also 1920x1200 ist ein reines PC Format und total am aussterben! Gibt so gut wie keine neuen mehr!


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Warum schreibt PCGH dann den das 1920x1200 die typische Auflösung für 24" sei?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Kein Ahnung, vielleicht beziehen die sich drauf weils ein PC Format ist oder die Aussage ist schon zwei Jahre alt. Fakt ist das es heuer so gut wie keine 16:10 Monitore mehr gibt außer ein paar Ausnahmen aber die überwindende Mehrheit ist 16:9.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Hab ich schon verstanden das 16:10 tod ist! Die Aussage kommt aus Ausgabe 4/2011 ist also aktuell! Bei meinem alten 22" hat die Angabe gestimmt!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Auf welcher Seite steht den das dann schaue ich mal nach. Kann mir net vorstellen das die PCGH so eine Falschaussage macht.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Seite 14 der Kasten unten "Die Richtige GPU für ihren Monitor".


----------



## Patze (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neuer 24" Monitor max. 250€*

Hier sieht man, dass es 92 16:9 Monitore (24 Zoll) mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 gibt und immerhin noch 65! 16:10 Monitore (24 Zoll) mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1200. 

Trotzdem sollte man sich so langsam von der Aussage, dass die typische Auflösung für 24 Zoll 1920x1200 sei distanzieren!


----------

